# Audison Bit Ten D



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Mine

Audison Bit Ten D DSP w DRC Controller Toslink Input Free Shipping | eBay


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Bump! Only 350 shipped w/3 hours left!!!

Audison Bit Ten D DSP w DRC Controller Free Shipping Price Lowered | eBay


----------

